# Making my own prosthetics?



## mspears (Apr 29, 2011)

Sculpt it in clay, cover with plaster, good thick coat. Once the plaster dries, flip it over, pull the clay out, clean it good. Then brush in several layers of latex, allowing each one to dry completely. You can even pour some in the mold, slosh it around and pour out the excess. Carefully remove the latex when its dry. The more latex, the sturdier it will be. I can remember doing this in high school. Now as an art teacher, I done similar projects, but haven't broke out the whole making a latex mask to them yet.


----------



## pitchforknumb (Aug 23, 2009)

There are many ways to make a prosthetic like that. For the sculpting itself you'll need something to sculpt on, such as a life cast of yourself, or a generic one you can buy from monstermakers. Like mspears suggested, plaster is a great option for making the negative for the cast. It can also be done in fiberglass or silicone molds. And for casting the piece itself, you can go with latex, silicone, or even gelatin. It all depends on what you're willing to pay. Is there one specific area you're really not sure of you need instructions on?


----------



## Yo Dadio (Sep 16, 2009)

Check out YouTube for zombie makeup ideas. Some of my favorites are Petrilude and Backyard FX, but there are tons of them and they are actually pretty easy to do. Best of all, they are cheap!

After watching a few you can see how a little latex, toilet paper, a standard family pack of make up, and of course blood can re-create some truly gruesome effects!


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I second Yo Dadio's comment.  Both Backyard FX from IndyMogul and Petrilude have amazing makeup FX tutorials(been subscribed to both for a while  ). Petrilude has a tutorial for something similar to this. You could modify it a bit and get this look. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/petrilude#p/u/2/xJRjC0Wn-o0
for the ripped skin exposed teeth, if you want the aged teeth, you could probably just paint them. He also has a rotting zombie where it looks like the flesh hangs off more, and he also has an old age tutorial, since it looks like it's just make up shading above the nose. That is a wild picture you have there though.


----------

